# Water Faucet installed above kitchen range



## Uncle Bob

"Yes, it's in all the new upscale homes today"   

I have a homebuilder who has run hot and cold water lines for a faucet above the kitchen electric range.  It's purpose is to eliminate the need for carrying water from the sink to the stove.

I am in a state of shock and awe; so, I'm having trouble thinking straight at this time.

Code voilations please?

This place is great; we have all the crazies.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## pwood

i'm seeing these also. I figure it is a fire extinguisher!


----------



## fatboy

WOW, yes it sounds crazy, but I don't think it is a code violation........


----------



## Darren Emery

View attachment 667


Pot filler - pretty good idea really, especially if you cook for a big family.  It takes a lot of upper body strength to carry a full, large pot! We see a few each year.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 667


/monthly_2013_02/572953c6b180b_6631.jpg.067031da89920b634320468cf3445f36.jpg


----------



## mjesse

It's a pot filler.

No violation here


----------



## jeffc

The stove is a "kitchen electric range." I would require the occupants to use a copper waist and head band properly bonded to two ground rods. You can never be too safe. Might be good to have the range plug into a GFCI outlet. I think this problem is looking for a creative solution.


----------



## GBrackins

I've always wondered about those pot fillers (about $1200) saving you from having to carry a large pot of water from the sink to the stove, what do you do with the full pot of water after the food is cooked???????


----------



## mark handler

ICC  board

Pot Filler Faucet

Old question, still not answered.

Is it prohibited, No

Is it allowed, Maybe.


----------



## Moscow

I have installed them and now I allow them. No code violation here as well


----------



## chris kennedy

GBrackins said:
			
		

> what do you do with the full pot of water after the food is cooked???????


No body has invented the over the stove pot drainer yet??? Go figure.


----------



## fatboy

New market nitch.....cooktops with a built in gravity drain in the middle........:cheers


----------



## north star

*+ + +*

Uncle Bob,

These Pot Fillers are not a code violation!......They are

the latest attempt to advertise a trendy fashion, to a

specific market segment in single family homes.....As

**fatboy** stated, ...a new nitch!

Once the brontosaurus has been boiled down in to a

porridge, ...the cave man of the house is then directed

to remove the pot from the stove over to the fancy

granite countertop area where it can be served up!

*+ + +*


----------



## rnapier

I have seen a lot of them and there hasn't been any problems.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Subject:  Wall hung faucet above and over electric kitchen range.



The subject is not addressed in the 2009 IRC accept as follows:



P2601.1 Scope.  The provisions of this chapter shall govern the installation of plumbing not specifically covered in other chapters applicable to plumbing systems.  *The installation of plumbing, appliances, equipment and systems not addressed by this code shall comply with the applicable provisions of the International Plumbing Code.*



International Plumbing Code.



301.2 System installation.  Plumbing shall be installed with due regard to preservation of the strength of structural members and prevention of damage to walls, and other surfaces *through fixture usage.*



301.3  All plumbing fixtures used to receive or discharge liquid wastes shall be directly connected to the sanitary drainage system of the building in accordance with the requirements of this code.



A plumbing fixture is required where a faucet is installed.


----------



## north star

*= = =*

What about hose bibbs?

*= = =*


----------



## ICE

north star said:
			
		

> *= = =*What about hose bibbs?
> 
> *= = =*


I use a pail.


----------



## Gregg Harris

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Subject:  Wall hung faucet above and over electric kitchen range.
> 
> The subject is not addressed in the 2009 IRC accept as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> P2601.1 Scope.  The provisions of this chapter shall govern the installation of plumbing not specifically covered in other chapters applicable to plumbing systems.  *The installation of plumbing, appliances, equipment and systems not addressed by this code shall comply with the applicable provisions of the International Plumbing Code.*
> 
> 
> 
> International Plumbing Code.
> 
> 
> 
> 301.2 System installation.  Plumbing shall be installed with due regard to preservation of the strength of structural members and prevention of damage to walls, and other surfaces *through fixture usage.*
> 
> 
> 
> 301.3  All plumbing fixtures used to receive or discharge liquid wastes shall be directly connected to the sanitary drainage system of the building in accordance with the requirements of this code.
> 
> 
> 
> A plumbing fixture is required where a faucet is installed.


These three items are what I would consider to address the question.

At some point in time and I can not remember what code it was in and similar verbiage as 301.3 required a water outlet to be associated to a drain. What if the faucet begins to drip or is left partially on the water has to go somewhere.


----------



## north star

*= =*





> "I use a pail."


Not an approved point of connection to the sanitary sewer system.   

*& &*


----------



## pwood

I guess the faucet on the bottom of my water heater is a code violation using this logic?


----------



## north star

*# # #*

**pwood**,

Wouldn`t the WH drain pan & drain pan drain pipe be your approved

point of connection / method of disposal?

*# # #*


----------



## pwood

north star said:
			
		

> *# # #***pwood**,
> 
> Wouldn`t the WH drain pan & drain pan drain pipe be your approved
> 
> point of connection / method of disposal?
> 
> *# # #*


I can think of situations where the drain and pan are not required. Why has this not been called out in the past? Maybe i should have the offenders put a pan and a drain under their wolf range? Yeah! that will go over like a beer and egg fart in an elevator.


----------



## steveray

PW....In an elevator!....     I don't believe I have had to approve one yet, but I have certainly seen them....I have used the "connection to sanitary" argument in the past for outdoor showers.....If I run across one, I might just have to send them to the state for a modification.....


----------



## conarb

I've installed several, they are a vanity item and I doubt anyone actually uses them, but I've had customers think they need them for resale.  A bigger concern is leaking dishwashers, I've had several Bosch dishwashers with defective electric inlet valves causing several thousands of dollars worth of hardwood floor damage, everyone wants hardwood floors in their kitchen, I've got one 10 year-old dishwasher out now waiting for the moisture content in the wood to drop before I reinstall it and reinstall and refinish the floors.  From now on I'm installing these "FloodSavers" under them.

View attachment 668


They show  it connected to the sanitary sewer, I see that requiring a self-priming trap, I'm just going to let them drip under the house on first floors rather than installing self-priming traps.  That's an issue with the pot fillers too, if you require a drain aren't you going to have to require a self-priming trap?Uncle Bob, why do you keep bringing these pesky things up? Obviously if we require drains under pot fillers we should require drains under fire sprinkler heads, I've seen a lot more damage done by sprinkler heads and I've never seen a leaking pot filler.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 668


/monthly_2013_02/snf_Spec-art.jpg.40e37e5e2d6920ef96690a56e1208f33.jpg


----------



## steveray

I think the section that UB noted says to receive or discharge "WASTE"....I do not think the potable is waste....


----------



## north star

*$ + + +*

From the *`09 IPC, Chapter 2 - Definitions:*

*WASTE: "*The discharge from any fixture, appliance, area or appurtenance

that does not contain fecal matter."

*+ + + $*


----------



## steveray

I stand corrected....but then we need to discuss the defininition of discharge....



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *$ + + +*From the *`09 IPC, Chapter 2 - Definitions:*
> 
> *WASTE: "*The discharge from any fixture, appliance, area or appurtenance
> 
> that does not contain fecal matter."
> 
> *+ + + $*


----------



## north star

*= + =*

steveray,

I stand corrected too!......I did not see the requirement in the IPC,

Section 301.3 for every fixture to be connected to the san. sewer

system......In this AHJ, if this requirement were to be [ attempted

to be ] enforced, it would be quickly "not required" to have a drain

connection for the Pot Fillers!

Also, ...possibly one type of solution could be to install a counter

top type trench drain that one might see in a bar, to catch any

drips & wastes!

*+ = +*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok, let’s take this one step further and see if we can understand the problem.

2009 IRC

If a faucet can be installed above a kitchen stove, then the following must be allowed:

1. Bar countertop in living room. A wall hung faucet is installed over the countertop; and there is no sink (fixture). Also a non-GFCI electrical receptacle is installed within one foot of the faucet.

2. Laundry room. A cabinet with a countertop is installed in the laundry room across from the washer and dryer. A wall hung faucet is installed over the countertop; and there is no sink (fixture). Also a non-GFCI electrical receptacle is installed within one foot of the faucet.

E3902.7 All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles that are located within 6 feet of the outside edge of a laundry, utility or wet bar *sink* shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel. Numbers 1 and 2; No sink, no violation!

3. R306.1 Every dwelling unit shall be provided with a (ONE) water closet, lavatory, and a bathtub or shower. The 2nd and 3rd bathrooms have a vanity with a solid countertop. A wall hung faucet is installed above the countertop. There is no lavatory basin. There is no GFCI receptacle within 36 inches of the faucet.

E 3901.6 Bathroom. At least one wall receptacle outlet shall be installed in bathrooms and such outlet shall be located within 36 inches of the outside edge of each lavatory basin. No lavatory basin, no violation.

I could go further and mention the bedside wall hung faucet in the bedroom above the night stand by the bed without a fixture to drain into; and a non-GFCI electric receptacle within one foot of it, but, these will do for now.

I have just been told that these “pot filler faucets” are in numerous homes throughout central Oklahoma; and that I have opened up a whole can of worms.

If you allow these “pot-filler” faucets installed above an electric or gas range; without a fixture; just how big is the can of worms you have opened up?

Now if you think the above are crazy; take another look at the water faucet you are approving that is installed above a kitchen range.


----------



## mjesse

Thanks for the worms U.B.

How am I gonna stuff all these back in the can?


----------



## GBrackins

one at a time ....


----------



## ICE

Tubs, toilets and sinks are fixtures.  Faucets are not fixtures.  Waste can come from a fixture.  Water comes from a faucet.  Water is not waste until it leaves a fixture.


----------



## fireguy

Pot fillers are found in commercial kitchens.   The only time I have seen drains in the cooking line are chinese kitchens.


----------



## Msradell

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I have just been told that these “pot filler faucets” are in numerous homes throughout central Oklahoma; and that I have opened up a whole can of worms.If you allow these “pot-filler” faucets installed above an electric or gas range; without a fixture; just how big is the can of worms you have opened up?
> 
> Now if you think the above are crazy; take another look at the water faucet you are approving that is installed above a kitchen range.


Central Oklahoma is but one of many locations across the nation where these are installed. I'm sure almost every community in the United States has them! In many areas they are in almost every home price at one half million dollars or more.

They can of worms just got awfully big!


----------



## Uncle Bob

"Everybody does it" is not an amendment to the code   



Subject:  Wall hung faucet above and over electric kitchen range.

The subject is not addressed in the 2009 IRC accept as follows:

P2601.1 Scope.  The provisions of this chapter shall govern the installation of plumbing not specifically covered in other chapters applicable to plumbing systems.  *The installation of plumbing, appliances, equipment and systems not addressed by this code shall comply with the applicable provisions of the International Plumbing Code.*

International Plumbing Code.

301.2 System installation.  *Plumbing shall be installed with due regard to preservation of the strength of structural members and prevention of damage to walls, and other surfaces **through fixture usage.*

A plumbing fixture is required where a faucet is installed.2009 IRC

If a faucet can be installed above a kitchen stove, then the following must be allowed:

1. Bar countertop in living room. A wall hung faucet is installed over the countertop; and there is no sink (fixture). Also a non-GFCI electrical receptacle is installed within one foot of the faucet.

2. Laundry room. A cabinet with a countertop is installed in the laundry room across from the washer and dryer. A wall hung faucet is installed over the countertop; and there is no sink (fixture). Also a non-GFCI electrical receptacle is installed within one foot of the faucet.

E3902.7 All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles that are located within 6 feet of the outside edge of a laundry, utility or wet bar *sink* shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel. Numbers 1 and 2; No sink, no violation!

3. R306.1 Every dwelling unit shall be provided with a (ONE) water closet, lavatory, and a bathtub or shower. The 2nd and 3rd bathrooms have a vanity with a solid countertop. A wall hung faucet is installed above the countertop. There is no lavatory basin. There is no GFCI receptacle within 36 inches of the faucet.

E 3901.6 Bathroom. At least one wall receptacle outlet shall be installed in bathrooms and such outlet shall be located within 36 inches of the outside edge of each lavatory basin. No lavatory basin, no violation.

I could go further and mention the bedside wall hung faucet in the bedroom above the night stand by the bed without a fixture to drain into; and a non-GFCI electric receptacle within one foot of it, but, these will do for now.

If you can show where these installations are code compliant; that's what the original post was asking for.  Please keep in mind this is a home; not a commerical kitchen with floor drains.

thanks,

Uncle Bob


----------



## mtlogcabin

mjesse said:
			
		

> Thanks for the worms U.B.How am I gonna stuff all these back in the can?


UB likes to open a can of worms every now and then so he can take them fishing


----------



## Mac

No Uncle Bob, you do not have quite all of the crazies yet - I have a few to send you.

I have not seen a residential pot filler yet, but when I do, it will be accompanied by a drain . It doesn't sound safe to me. I can picture a rangetop full of cooking food items and somebody accidentally dumps the just-filled hot pasta pot all over the place. Now you have heated food gushing through your kitchen. Ick.


----------



## mark handler

Mac said:
			
		

> I can picture a rangetop full of cooking food items and somebody accidentally dumps the just-filled hot pasta pot all over the place. Now you have heated food gushing through your kitchen. Ick.


So, based on that logic any stove that you can put a pot of water on,  should have a drain.....


----------



## mark handler

This is similar to conversation when Building Officials were requiring natural light and ventilation in home theaters.

A little logic needs to be used, sometimes we need to stop being technocrats, and use grey matter.

Have them do an alternate means.

The pot is the basin..... and the excess water ends up in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Mac

The Building Officials job is code enforcement. Not misapplying illogical constructs.


----------



## GBrackins

and what happens when you tell a homeowner they cannot have a pot filler unless they install a drain? They don't install the pot filler until they get their CO then they come back without a permit and install it. Just costs them more money this way. The codes cannot solve every issue. just my humble opinion


----------



## Glennman CBO

301.3 All plumbing fixtures used to receive or discharge liquid wastes shall be directly connected to the sanitary drainage system of the building in accordance with the requirements of this code.

A faucet does not discharge wastes. A drain discharges wastes.

A kitchen range is not an "other surface" (prevention of damage to walls, and other surfaces through fixture usage). Besides, ranges that I have seen can get wet without damage.

Water spouts on refrigerators do not have drains.


----------



## Mac

Refrigerators are not plumbing fixtures.


----------



## mark handler

There is nothing more uncommon than common sense.


----------



## Msradell

Mac said:
			
		

> Refrigerators are not plumbing fixtures.


Why wouldn't you consider them a plumbing fixture? They discharge water and have a method to control the discharge, I don't see why you would consider one of them a faucet!


----------



## Mac

I don't either..


----------



## mark handler

Msradell said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't you consider them a plumbing fixture? They discharge water and have a method to control the discharge, I don't see why you would consider one of them a faucet!









thats not real water


----------



## Mac

"I don't see why you would consider one of them a faucet!" - Msradell

 What else uses water but is not a faucet..... humidifier!


----------



## mark handler

It does not use water it dispenses water, just like a "faucet"


----------



## Uncle Bob

Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> 301.3 All plumbing fixtures used to receive or discharge liquid wastes shall be directly connected to the sanitary drainage system of the building in accordance with the requirements of this code.A faucet does not discharge wastes. A drain discharges wastes.
> 
> A kitchen range is not an "other surface" (prevention of damage to walls, and other surfaces through fixture usage). Besides, ranges that I have seen can get wet without damage.
> 
> Water spouts on refrigerators do not have drains.


Glennman,

*Plumbing shall be installed with due regard to preservation of the strength of structural members and prevention of damage to walls, and other surfaces **through fixture usage.*

It is the damage to structural members, walls and other surfaces (like cabinets) that surround the range that fixture usage is required for; not the range top.  The range top does not qualify as a plumbing fixture.

So you would approve the following installations?  If not why?

1. Bar countertop in living room. A wall hung faucet is installed over the countertop; and there is no sink (fixture). Also a non-GFCI electrical receptacle is installed within one foot of the faucet.

2. Laundry room. A cabinet with a countertop is installed in the laundry room across from the washer and dryer. A wall hung faucet is installed over the countertop; and there is no sink (fixture). Also a non-GFCI electrical receptacle is installed within one foot of the faucet.

They are just as code compliant as installing a pot-filler faucet over a range.  The code intent of requiring a fixture for the faucet should be clear.


----------



## fatboy

Pick your battles........not one I would take on, buyer beware.  opcorn


----------



## Jobsaver

301.3 Connections to the sanitary drainage system.

All plumbing fixtures, drains, appurtenances and appliances used to receive or discharge liquid wastes or sewage shall be directly connected to the sanitary drainage system of the building or premises, in accordance with the requirements of this code. This section shall not be construed to prevent the indirect waste systems required by Chapter 8.

Bob may have a good position that pot fillers are technically illegal, because these and other plumbing fittings seem to fall under the definition of appurtenances in 301.3. Words are just too limiting, but they are what we have to work with. And, definitions found in Chapter 2 are very important. Is a fitting a plumbing appurtenance?

PLUMBING APPURTENANCE. A manufactured device, prefabricated assembly or an on-the-job assembly of component parts that is an adjunct to the basic piping system and plumbing fixtures. An appurtenance demands no additional water supply and does not add any discharge load to a fixture or to the drainage system.

PLUMBING FIXTURE. A receptacle or device that is either permanently or temporarily connected to the water distribution system of the premises and demands a supply of water therefrom; discharges wastewater, liquid-borne waste materials or sewage either directly or indirectly to the drainage system of the premises; or requires both a water supply connection and a discharge to the drainage system of the premises.

It could be argued that a glass becomes a plumbing fixture once temporarily placed beneath a kitchen faucet. It may depend on better defining; At what point in the distribution of potable water does the water become waste? Does potable water become waste upon exiting the spout? After use? Or, only upon being received by a plumbing fixture.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Unless someone can point to the code section(s); I read it as to when you have a waste receptacle it shall be installed as required.  I'm not seeing language where faucets are required to have a waste receptacle but where they do are classified as fixtures.

Francis


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> 301.3 Connections to the sanitary drainage system. All plumbing fixtures, drains, appurtenances and appliances *used to receive or discharge liquid wastes or sewage*
> 
> This looks like the exception to me. It is not used to discharge wast or sewage, just clean water. Similar to a hose spigotshall be directly connected to the sanitary drainage system of the building or premises, in accordance with the requirements of this code. This section shall not be construed to prevent the indirect waste systems required by Chapter 8.
> 
> Bob may have a good position that pot fillers are technically illegal, because these and other plumbing fittings seem to fall under the definition of appurtenances in 301.3. Words are just too limiting, but they are what we have to work with. And, definitions found in Chapter 2 are very important. Is a fitting a plumbing appurtenance?
> 
> PLUMBING APPURTENANCE. A manufactured device, prefabricated assembly or an on-the-job assembly of component parts that is an adjunct to the basic piping system and plumbing fixtures. An appurtenance demands no additional water supply and does not add any discharge load to a fixture or to the drainage system.
> 
> PLUMBING FIXTURE. A receptacle or device that is either permanently or temporarily connected to the water distribution system of the premises and demands a supply of water therefrom; discharges wastewater, liquid-borne waste materials or sewage either directly or indirectly to the drainage system of the premises; or requires both a water supply connection and a discharge to the drainage system of the premises.
> 
> It could be argued that a glass becomes a plumbing fixture once temporarily placed beneath a kitchen faucet. It may depend on better defining; At what point in the distribution of potable water does the water become waste? Does potable water become waste upon exiting the spout? After use? Or, only upon being received by a plumbing fixture.


Brent.....


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Note plumbing fixtures, appurtenances, appliances and faucets are listed as separate components in the code; faucets alone are not fixtures, appurtenances, etc., but they may include faucets.

Another way to put it is that section for waste receptors requires fixtures, drains, appurtenances and appliances that have the waste receptor be installed as required.  Faucets by themselves do not require waste receptors just air gaps and backflow preventers.

Francis


----------



## Glenn

Sounds like a lot of stretching and "what if's" just to prove that you can prohibit something.  Why?

Has there been an outbreak of catastrophe or injury due to these pot fillers?  Just because someone might not close it tight, or it might start dripping and cause damage, is not a reason to prohibit everyone's architectural freedom.  Lot's of stuff can go wrong in a house... it's called "$#it happens".

I can also stretch my hand held shower head out of the bathtub, my kitchen sprayer out of the sink, and even the kitchen faucet can swing out and spill on my countertop.  Funny...my house seems to work just fine for me.  If something goes wrong, I have insurance and I doubt anyone is going to be harmed.


----------



## BSSTG

Greetings,

Not going there. If someone wants a pot filler in their kitchen, go for it. I would have a real hard time telling someone that's prohibited. I say it's govt in your private domain. Butt out.

BS


----------



## MASSDRIVER

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings, Not going there. If someone wants a pot filler in their kitchen, go for it. I would have a real hard time telling someone that's prohibited. I say it's govt in your private domain. Butt out.
> 
> BS


Somewhat devil's advocate, but at some point it will need to be addressed because there are some legitimate issues. One is that you are taking something with a commercial application and using it in a residence. So What you say?

Well, in all restaurants there is a floor drain system to collect water from wherever it comes from, including a pot filler over a  stove that may get forgotten and overfill. That protection is not there and could be a liability if you live in a multifloor situation. How about an accidental grease fire from turning the water on into a skillet?

Just sayin'

Brent.


----------



## BSSTG

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Somewhat devil's advocate, but at some point it will need to be addressed because there are some legitimate issues. One is that you are taking something with a commercial application and using it in a residence. So What you say?Well, in all restaurants there is a floor drain system to collect water from wherever it comes from, including a pot filler over a  stove that may get forgotten and overfill. That protection is not there and could be a liability if you live in a multifloor situation. How about an accidental grease fire from turning the water on into a skillet?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Brent.


Good grief! Let's see, Ive got an energy code saying I have to put a fancy programmable tstat in a residence. Soon I can no longer use a regular stinking light bulb since I can't buy one. i cant' have commercial cooking equipment in my own frickin house. You know I don't have a problem with real life safety requirements to a certain exetent. But a whole bunch of these requirements for a persons castle are bunk.

i was in for some more code enforcemt training recently and some hoarding issues came up. Now I don't have a problem with telling someone they need to clean up their bull stools when you have a rat problem or it stinks. However, some pics presented in this class that was supposedly a probem really drew my ire. Just because someone has a bunch of books and magazines piled up and you think they are a slob (which they are) does not give code enfocement the right to call it a nuisance. I say they are a messy collector. It should not be against the law to be a messy person either. I'm sorry, some of this butting into other peoples business is getting out of hand with all of this code crap.

Bottom line is this, a man's home should be his castle, if he wants to air condition his attic, pile up massive piles of dirty dishes in his kitchen,  have holes in his windows, roof, and siding, then so be it. If he owns the house and lives in it, I don't think anyone has any right to get on his case as long as he does not infringe on anothers rights. I might add that I have prosecuted hoarders too. And the only reason I did was cause it caused a real vermin problem. Other than that, I think it's out of bounds to prosecute those folks.

Now mind you I get upset over code requirments for R3's. Mixed occs are different in that obviously other folks or tenants are at risk. That's another ball of wax there. But even commercial occupancies, I feel that some of the code requirements are excessive. i will say that I am in the process of prosecuting a person for an illegal occupancy issue that's pretty bad. This person decides to build apartments in a commercial building without any adhearance to any codes whatsoever, no permits, nada. I don't have an issue with that since she has put a lot of people at risk for her own benefit.

Anyway, bottom line is that I think a lot of code enforcement folks go overboard way too much. That should be obvious to all of us in the business IMHO.

BS


----------



## MASSDRIVER

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Anyway, bottom line is that I think a lot of code enforcement folks go overboard way too much. That should be obvious to all of us in the business IMHO.
> 
> BS


I agree some of the time, like arc fault interrupters. Hate those worthless things. But things that can perhaps affect others in the same building should at least be addressed.

Brent.


----------



## BSSTG

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I agree some of the time, like arc fault interrupters. Hate those worthless things. But things that can perhaps affect others in the same building should at least be addressed. Brent.


I'm with you. I don't know where to draw the line all of the time. Bottom line is I really have mixed emotions on some of this stuff. But my main gripe is with single family dwellings. I was recently appalled at the energy code requirements for single family. I just tell folks I don't make the rules. It works some of the time!

BS


----------



## mark handler

Remember there are several codes in play here

Some are using the plumbing sections of residential code

Some are using state modified IPC

Some are using state modified UPC

*There is no one answer that fits all*


----------



## mark handler

Glenn said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lot of stretching and "what if's".


It is all about control

If they cannot find it in the Residential plumbing sections they stretch the IPC or UPC to grasp at control straws....


----------



## lunatick

north star said:
			
		

> *= + =*steveray,
> 
> I stand corrected too!......I did not see the requirement in the IPC,
> 
> Section 301.3 for every fixture to be connected to the san. sewer
> 
> system......In this AHJ, if this requirement were to be [ attempted
> 
> to be ] enforced, it would be quickly "not required" to have a drain
> 
> connection for the Pot Fillers!
> 
> Also, ...possibly one type of solution could be to install a counter
> 
> top type trench drain that one might see in a bar, to catch any
> 
> drips & wastes!
> 
> *+ = +*


floor sink below the range?


----------



## lunatick

If you got creative for the "drain" beneath this faucet. You could do a stone insert into a sink. So that only a gap is visible.

INFINITY DRAIN


----------

